# Police Officer Daniel Ackerman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Daniel Ackerman

Buena Park Police Department, California

End of Watch: Saturday, July 30, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 31
Tour of Duty: 10 years, 3 months
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Duty related illness
Date of Incident: July 29, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Police Officer Daniel Ackerman passed away after collapsing during a SWAT training exercise.

He was participating in the training when he collapsed at about 8:00 am. He was transported to St. Jude Medical Center where he remained until passing away early the following morning.

Officer Ackerman had served as a full-time officer with the Buena Park Police Department for six years and had previously served as a reserve officer for four years. He is survived by his daughter, mother, and sister.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Buena Park Police Department
6650 Beach Boulevard
Buena Park, CA 90622

Phone: (714) 562-3901


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Ackerman


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

